# Trevor Prangley Looks to Bounce Back



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Having fought for nearly 15 years by his account, veteran middleweight Trevor Prangley knows better than to hit the panic button after a series of losses.
> 
> As he told MMAWeekly.com, “Obviously I’m not happy with the last year, but I’ve had little slumps like this before in my career, and I’ve always been able to rebuild it. I think this is just one of those times that I restart it.”
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaweekly.com/trevor-prangley-looks-to-bounce-back


----------

